# Kung Fu Idol? Chinese Reality TV Series on Kung Fu/Shaolin Monks.



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

http://cinescape.com/0/editorial.as...ion=page&type_id=&cat_id=270355&obj_id=50142#



> [FONT=verdana,helvetica] 	Variety reported this week, that China's ancient Shaolin Temple will be the host for a new reality program called *CHINESE KUNG FU STAR SEARCH*. The TV show will begin airing in March 2006 on Shenzhen.  [/FONT] [FONT=verdana,helvetica]A panel of "experts" will judge the contestants. Viewers can vote on their favorites via the Internet or a mobile phone.  [/FONT]
> [FONT=verdana,helvetica]The participants will be ranked by artistry, virtue, and ability. The contest is opening to anyone regardless of their martial arts style or nationality. [/FONT]
> [FONT=verdana,helvetica]Ultimately the three winners will star in a movie and TV show, both being called *LEGENDS OF MONK WARRIORS FROM SHAOLIN TEMPLE*.[/FONT]


----------

